# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5100 - harddrive issues



## ipeterson (Jan 11, 2009)

We've had problems with our acer laptop basically since we got it and have had harddrive problems with it in the past, and our warranty has now expired. A new harddrive was put into the computer about a year ago so I'm pretty sure the harddrive itself isn't the problem. The harddrive seems to be inaccessible though and the computer will not boot to windows. I attached screenshots of the only two screens that will display upon startup, and they indicate that the problem lies with bad connectors or cables. From the second screen after the label "fixed disk 0:", it appears from the random lettering that it's not even being properly recognized.

Do I need to open the laptop somehow and check if the cables have been somehow disconnected or damaged? I'm not too good with computers so advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5100 - harddrive issues*








and welcome to the Forum

The only way to rule out drive failure is to run drive diagnostics. Depending on the drive Brand:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

You can also reseat the drive on the off chance that the connection has come loose


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5100 - harddrive issues*

There aren't any cables per say attached to your hard drive. It slides into a conector soldered to your motherboard. It looks this hard drive might be done for. In general, laptop hard drives have a shorter lifespan than desktop hard drives for two reasons; the heat and movement. A desktop gets set in place and there it stays so the drive is subject to a lot less movement and shock. Laptops go everywhere and will get a little banged up. I can hear people saying :I've had my laptop for four years and I've never had a problem. I've seen them last for years and I've seen them go in days.
If I had the machine here, I'd be pulling the drive, attaching it to a little adapter I have and plug it into my desktop first, to see if detects and installs. Secondly, to get the data off. If you have another machine available, Radio Shack (ugh), staples, Walmart and places like that will sel you a little external drive enclosure hat connects with USB. 
If the disk isn't totally wiped out you might be able to get your stuff off of it.


----------



## ipeterson (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright guys thanks for the tips.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how the diagnostic comes out . .


----------



## ipeterson (Jan 11, 2009)

Gents,I downloaded and ran the Hitachi (DFT) the quick test passed so i ran the advanced test and got this.
(It doesnt matter if i run sector repair or erase dist),when i click RUN ERASE DISK,I wait for along time and a window pops up saying something like: cannot detect drive.
the hardrive lite is constantly on at this point with no flutter.
I can reboot and run threw the advance diag again with the same end result....could it still be a HD failure? thanks in advance


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

ipeterson said:


> on could it still be a HD failure? thanks in advance


Almost surely . . I'd replace that bad boy!


----------



## ipeterson (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5100 - harddrive issues*

Thank you....going with this one,had to call WD for warranty info....3 yrs on drive .......Thx again
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136099


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5100 - harddrive issues*










Well done!!!

I much prefer the Seagate drives . . lower failure rate

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## ipeterson (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5100 - harddrive issues*

I will look at the Seagate drives.....Thanks Rich for your help.


----------

